# First few canning efforts not going well :(



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know what I am doing wrong? The first time I canned was with my mom when she was in town, and she did most of the work. It went pretty well. Second time was on my own using a recipe from the blue book. Today I tried again using Mrs. Wages quick process Kosher dill mix. 

Both times I have done this solo, I have not had enought liquid to make the number of cans the recipe says it should make. With the Ball one, I had to quickly make a whole other batch of liquid just to have enough! With the mix, I only had enough for 5 quarts when it says it should make 7. I assume I am not packing tightly enough, but not sure how else I can do this?

Secondly, My canning pot takes so long to get to a rolling boil that the cans end up sitting in the water for way too long (I think), and I think that might be making them soggy? Today I started that water on the highest heat to try and get it boiling and an hour later I am still waiting for a rolling boil. 

What am I doing wrong? Maybe this is just not for me after all. I love pickles, but pickling does not love me 

Adding to my distress, my stupid fridge was set too low and froze my cucumbers that I was saving to pickle. I went ahead and did it anyway, but I am sure they are going to turn out soggy and gross. I feel like crying.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

don't give up! You'll get the hang of it. I use the ball blue book of preserving and I've found everything I can using their recipes exactly, I always have less than they say. I always have my canner heating up while I'm getting whatever ready to can. Try putting a lid on the canner to get it hot faster. I've only made pickles one time so I can't comment on that, but, like when I'm doing green beans I have my canner heating up while I'm also heating the boiling water that will cover the beans in the jars. I put my green beans in the jars and wait till both canner and boiling water are boiling then I fill the jars with the boiling water then into the canner.  It just takes practice. Don't give up. Think of what your doing for yourself and your family. It will work out.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to ask, what kind of stove are you using? It can make a difference as to what contact you have with the pan you are using. Are you also using a water bath canner specially designed for the job?

I heat up my canner while I am preparing the jars. As said above, it take practice but once you get it, you will never look back. Same as pressure canning.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Put the lid on the pot when heating it up. It will make a big difference. Start out with hot water from the faucet.

You're right. Those frozen cukes will be a failure. Do not "save cukes for pickling". Cukes should be processed as soon as they come from the garden, or no longer than 24 hrs.

Make 50% more pickling solution than the recipe calls for. It's cheap to make and you can save the extra (if you have any) and use it later.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree with Sally, sorry but cukes need to be used ASAP and once frozen just turn to mush. In order to have enough cukes for a batch of pickles one usually needs to plant several hills of cucumbers.

I also question your stove if it takes that long to bring water to a boil? If the water in the pot was brought close to a boil before you needed it for the jars then it should have quickly returned to a boil once the jars were inserted.

You might want to take a few minutes to browse through all the basic procedures outlined on NCHFP - specifically the ones on pickling and how to use a BWB canner. They can be quite helpful resolving early canning experience problems. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/ NCHFP is the recognized authority on home food preservation and their site is a wealth of info.

As to needing extra brine, that is fairly common. The recipes are just general guidelines when it comes to # of pints etc. and most pickle recipes will tell you how to quickly prepare the extra brine that's often needed.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

lovinthislife said:


> don't give up! Try putting a lid on the canner to get it hot faster.


Well, now I feel like a moron. Yes, the water probably would have boiled faster if I had put the lid on, LOL! I can't believe I did not think of that, I guess all I can do is laugh at myself at this point!



Our Little Farm said:


> I have to ask, what kind of stove are you using? It can make a difference as to what contact you have with the pan you are using. Are you also using a water bath canner specially designed for the job?


I use my gas stovetop. I am thinking about getting an electric burner as I have seen recommended on this forum so the weight does not ruin my stove, but I have to get some $$ saved up for it. 



suitcase_sally said:


> You're right. Those frozen cukes will be a failure. Do not "save cukes for pickling". Cukes should be processed as soon as they come from the garden, or no longer than 24 hrs.


I figured as much for the frozen ones  I did them anyway because I already had the mix heating when I realized it. Oh well. 

How do you get enough in 24 hours to can? I have 3 plants and get anywhere from 5-12 cukes per day. But that seems like way to small amount to can. They won't keep in the fridge (once I get the temp adjusted, lol) for a few days?

I was also wondering about reducing recipes from Ball's book. If I don't have enough to make what their recipe calls for, can I halve of even quarter it safely? I know they do not recomment changing up the recipes, so I have been reluctant to do this. 

Thanks for all the tips and the positive thoughts!


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

judylou said:


> You might want to take a few minutes to browse through all the basic procedures outlined on NCHFP - specifically the ones on pickling and how to use a BWB canner. They can be quite helpful resolving early canning experience problems. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/ NCHFP is the recognized authority on home food preservation and their site is a wealth of info.


Thanks for that link, I am going to start studying up right now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

When we have a small amount of anything that we want to can, we use a smaller pan and put up a pint, sometimes a half pint.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

VegRN said:


> I was also wondering about reducing recipes from Ball's book. If I don't have enough to make what their recipe calls for, can I halve of even quarter it safely? I know they do not recomment changing up the recipes, so I have been reluctant to do this.



As long as you reduce all ingredients by the same amount.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Only can fresh, do them in small batches. If you have left over brine, you can keep it in the frig. My sister buys her pickles and soaks them in cold water overnight...this also makes them easier to scrub.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

These are great tips, I am starting to feel more excited again and less discouraged!

So, it might be best to can daily, even if it is just one pint or maybe quart that I am canning?

Also, can you process things from different recipes at the same time. For example, can I process a pint of pickles with a pint of tomatoes or something like salsa? (if the processing times are the same of course)

I am determined to get this down! I really appreciate all the advice, this is the best site ever!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Also, can you process things from different recipes at the same time. For example, can I process a pint of pickles with a pint of tomatoes or something like salsa? (if the processing times are the same of course)


Sure if the times are the same no problem and if they are close - say 1 thing requires 5 mins. more - that works too. Just use the longer time.

If the times are further apart than that it can be risky trying to remove 1 set of jars while the water is rapidly boiling around the ones that need a longer time so do so very carefully or avoid doing it.

On the number of cukes - to have enough to do one regular batch of pickles at the same time I normally plant 5 hills with 3 plants each or 15 plants.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

VegRN said:


> How do you get enough in 24 hours to can? I have 3 plants and get anywhere from 5-12 cukes per day. But that seems like way to small amount to can. They won't keep in the fridge (once I get the temp adjusted, lol) for a few days?
> 
> Thanks for all the tips and the positive thoughts!


I put up pickles every couple years and the year that I plan to Can, I Plant a BUNCH. Last year I planted 400ft row, this year a few hills. When I plant 400ft I usually pick every day after they really start producing. I usually get 5 to 8, 5gal buckets full. I Can all I want/need for the next couple years, then try giving the rest away. If no one wants any more, I till/disc them in.
If you are limited with space, you can plant alot of hills around your house. In my opinion putting up one or two jars a day is to costly per jar. My big canner will hold 19 pints and it only cost a few more cent(for electric) to can 19 pints as it does to can 2 pints.
You can always ask around with the neighbors about getting some cucumbers from them this year to get enough to can up a pot full at the time.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

That is an interesting idea, to plant enough to last a couple years. I might have to think about that when I start planning the garden for next spring. This is starting to seem like a full time job! I work as a school nurse, so I get summers off like the teachers do, so at least I am off during the busiest growing/canning season. It is a lot of work but so far a nice payoff. The bread and butter pickles I did last week are quite tasty (although a little soft). 

I am going to try some jalepeno jelly next, that will be my first jelly so we will see how it goes! The learning curve is steep but I am willing to keep trying!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Your gas stove should be fine. What kind of canner are you using? 

Many of us plant way more than we would need and put up enough for a whole year or more, until the next harvest. So look out for canning jars on sale, or second hand.

Good luck with hte jalepeno jelly! 

Oh, and please continue to ask as many questions as you want. It's a learning curve for everyone and one persons mistakes and failures can be rectified on so that another can learn without having to go through it!

We all had to start somewhere.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

I am using a 7 quart boiling water canner I got at Walmart (not sure of the brand). It had the rack and everything and was about $20. Figured it would get me started. My mom has an old pressure canner she is going to give me but she lives in S. Texas so I have to wait for her to visit or me to get the time for a road trip. 

I really appreciate the help! Other than the sweet elderly lady in Walmart who saw me buying cans and the canner and asked me what I was canning, there is no one around me to ask my many questions to. She was adorable, she got so excited because she said she loves to see young people get into gardening and preserving because it is such a lost art (I was just thrilled to be called young, LOL!) She insisted on giving me her recipe for bread and butter pickles which turned out to be almost identical to Balls. Very sweet woman.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello im new to canning to and im using the water bath you have on a gas stove. Ive put up 4 pints of bread and butter and 3 quart of dill pickles using the ms wages package. Its a learning process im still learning lol. My water bath barley boiled the first time i did it so i left them in for about 20 minutes just to be sure they got god and hot lol. Im starting to get the hang of it. I will be doing blackberry jam in week or 2 just keep trying you will get figure it out.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Water takes a long time to heat. This is my procedure for making pickles:

Fill caner with water and set on heat.
Go pick cucumbers
wash and clean an d cut cucs
make brine
check and see if water is boiling yet!!
Once at a boil assemble jars and put into water.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

You aren't doing these pickles in actual cans, are you? Just checking 

I too, put cukes into cold water overnight-but that said, I have no problem leaving them on the plant an extra day or two. Also, check into those Debbie Meyer produce bags. Seems expensive but considering how much fresh fruits and veggies cost here, worth every penny. I have successfully held green beans for four days using those. Um, four days worth of picking every day before I canned them, that is


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

VegRN said:


> I use my gas stovetop. I am thinking about getting an electric burner as I have seen recommended on this forum so the weight does not ruin my stove, but I have to get some $$ saved up for it.


I have never heard of anyone recommending an electric burner over a gas burner. I have seen them recommending a differant electric burner to replace an electric burner because most electric burners cannot handle the weight. 

It doesn't even make sense that a gas burner would be inferiour to an electric burner of any type. 



Water takes a long time to boil. I put some in my AA, on my gas stove, with the lid on and it still took quite a while. I dont' know if it ever would have boiled with the lid off. 

Be careful taking the lid off of a pot of boiling water, steam can come out and burn you.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

I must have misread the posts about canning damaging the stove...I thought the weight of it might damage my gas stove. I will happily keep using it if that is not the case!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've also never read about canning doing any damage to a gas stove. Most of those discussions are about electric - glass (ceramic) top vs coil. Maybe you got the "glass" mixed up with "gas" in the discussion.

Weight can be a significant issue with glass top stoves, and coil stoves that have light coils (the pan sits directly on the coils). If your gas stove has a decent grate to hold the kettle, you should never have a problem with the weight of the canner. 

I have done a lot of research on stoves/ovens because I'm in the middle of remodeling my kitchen. The only electric that can hold a candle to gas on the "heat water fast" is induction, but that does not work with aluminum pans/canners. Gas should heat water to a boil rather quickly - unless it is a very low BTU hob, or something is dirty and not letting a good flow of gas through.



Cathy


----------



## braidsandboots (Jan 7, 2010)

Now canning and gLasS top stoves... maybe that's what you were thinking of. Canning can damage a glass top stove but gas should be fine. In fact I'd much prefer gas! By the time I'm canning my water is boiling so I don't wait for a long time with my jars sitting in hot water.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

VegRN: Looks like we are in the same general area... Feel free to PM me with canning questions, if you like.
I have taught classes and have been canning for a REALLY long time.
Would be happy to help where I can.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I didn't read every reply, but I have to mention that if you packed your cukes looser in the jar than your mom did, then you will use more brine than she did per jar. I pack mine very tight in the jars when I can mine.


----------



## mrswonderful (Jul 4, 2010)

i had the same problem w/ not having enough cooking liquid, i just make more & it seems to turn out fine .good luck, (i'm new to canning to, so I'm learning with you!)


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

I have made a few more batches since my original post, and I have to say it does get easier! I am getting the timing down and not fumbling around quite as much. I made a batch of jalepeno jelly (my first jelly!) and it is to DIE for! DH and I ate half a pint in one sitting, lol!

I am still having trouble with my pickles not crisping up, but they taste good soggy or not! I am having a blast experimenting with this, and enjoy providing food for family and friends. 

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Good for you, VegRN!! I enjoyed reading this thread, seeing you not get discouraged while you work through the learning process, with all the kind help from others. It's fun to see your enthusiasm about your success making jalapeno jelly and I share your joy.

The main thing that all first-time canners should know is, don't get discouraged if your first attempts don't work. Keep trying and you _will_ achieve success. The rewards are worth all the effort.

:goodjob:


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks, Txsteader! Maybe some other newbies will read the thread also and have the courage to forge ahead! There is definitely a learning curve to it, but certainly rewarding!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes it is. 

As far as your gas stove goes, I think gas is perfect for canning and hate electric. It just takes time to get the water boiling!


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I might have to try that jelly, I have japeleno peppers coming out my ears!


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

You may want to try some Pickle Crisp for your pickles. It can be used for other canned veggies too.

You should be able to get it at the store with the other canning supplies.

http://www.amazon.com/Jarden-Home-Brands-1440072750-Granules/dp/B003IOEWL8


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

margoC said:


> I might have to try that jelly, I have japeleno peppers coming out my ears!


I highly recommend it, it is fantastic! I forget if I mentioned it but it is the recipe from the Ball Blue book



Prickle said:


> You may want to try some Pickle Crisp for your pickles. It can be used for other canned veggies too.
> 
> You should be able to get it at the store with the other canning supplies.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jarden-Home-Brands-1440072750-Granules/dp/B003IOEWL8


I will look for that, I have not noticed it around here but have not specifically looked for it either. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I Love to can almost anything but pickles have always been trying for me. The first few times I tried canning pickles they didn't turn out so I don't can pickles anymore but I do can just about everything else I can get ahold of or make up to can.

Don't give up, canning is fun & easy for the most part. You'll get the hang of it & it's so rewarding looking at all those jars of what ever it is you just put up, such a feeling of accomplishment!


----------

